# Waltham pocket watch repair



## Gordo (Jan 17, 2017)

A friend has just been given his grandfathers Waltham Traveller pocket watch. Feels like mainspring has gone, crystal needs replacing and would benefit from clean. Anyone know of a good watch repairer in Teesside/North East.


----------



## Rastko (May 8, 2017)

Look at the British Horological Society web.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

London/ Essex here, if you need help, still.


----------

